# ادفعي‏ ‏زوجك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏النجاح



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ادفعي‏ ‏زوجك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏النجاح
+++
وراء‏ ‏كل‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏عظيم‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏تدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأمام‏, ‏والزوجة‏ ‏الذكية‏ ‏تحرص‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الوقوف‏ ‏بجانب‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يخطو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سلم‏ ‏النجاح‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المفتاح‏ ‏الحقيقي‏ ‏للسعادة‏ ‏الزوجية‏. ‏ادفعي‏ ‏زوجك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏عنوان‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏للمؤلفة‏ ‏الأمريكية‏ ‏دوروثي‏ ‏كارينجي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قدمته‏ ‏للنشر‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏دار‏ ‏نشر‏ ‏الخانجي‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏بتعريبه‏ ‏عبدالمنعم‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏الزيادي‏.‏
تستعرض‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفصل‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏الخطوات‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏تعاون‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تقرير‏ ‏أي‏ ‏السبل‏ ‏يسلك‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏تشجعه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إيجاد‏ ‏هدف‏ ‏ومتي‏ ‏تحقق‏ ‏يسعيا‏ ‏معا‏ ‏لهدف‏ ‏آخر‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏تبث‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الحماسة‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏سر‏ ‏عظيم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أسرار‏ ‏النجاح‏. ‏وتشير‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفصل‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الخطوط‏ ‏الأساسية‏ ‏في‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏القوي‏ ‏المعنوية‏ ‏للزوج‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏تتعلم‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏فن‏ ‏الإصغاء‏ ‏المجدي‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏تشجعه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏البوح‏ ‏لها‏ ‏بمتاعبه‏, ‏وألا‏ ‏تخون‏ ‏الثقة‏ ‏الموضوعة‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يفضي‏ ‏به‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏من‏ ‏أسرار‏ ‏سلاحا‏ ‏تشهره‏ ‏في‏ ‏وجهه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏نشب‏ ‏خلافا‏ ‏بينهما‏, ‏وعندما‏ ‏تسوء‏ ‏الأحوال‏ ‏وتدهمه‏ ‏الصعوبات‏ ‏تقف‏ ‏بجانبه‏ ‏وتدعم‏ ‏مقاومته‏ ‏وثقته‏ ‏بنفسه‏.‏
وتبرز‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفصل‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏طرق‏ ‏تمهد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏لزوجها‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏الإلمام‏ ‏بقدر‏ ‏الإمكان‏ ‏بعمله‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تزداد‏ ‏مقدرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏معاونته‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏احتاج‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏تشجيعه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مواصلة‏ ‏التعلم‏ ‏باستغلال‏ ‏الفرص‏ ‏التعليمية‏ ‏المتاحة‏ ‏لتوسع‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏فرص‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏مستغلة‏ ‏وحدتها‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏انشغال‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏للاستزادة‏ ‏من‏ ‏العلم‏ ‏والثقافة‏, ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏متأهبة‏ ‏للطوارئ‏ ‏معتزمة‏ ‏خوض‏ ‏ميدان‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏اقتضي‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏المسئولية‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏ملقاة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عاتق‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏فقط‏.‏
وتوضح‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفصل‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏للزوجة‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏تكيف‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏وفق‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏لعمل‏ ‏زوجها‏, ‏وذلك‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏تكتسب‏ ‏المرونة‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏تتقبل‏ ‏راضية‏ ‏الارتحال‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏اضطرته‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏وألا‏ ‏تدع‏ ‏افتقاد‏ ‏أسباب‏ ‏الراحة‏ ‏والرفاهية‏ ‏يثبط‏ ‏من‏ ‏روحها‏ ‏المعنوية‏, ‏أما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏البيت‏ ‏فتوفر‏ ‏له‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأسباب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يعينه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أداء‏ ‏عمله‏ ‏وذلك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏الإثقال‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏عمله‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏تنظيم‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏تسمح‏ ‏للأطفال‏ ‏بشئ‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحرية‏ ‏واللهو‏ ‏دون‏ ‏زجرهم‏, ‏أما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏عملها‏ ‏يتضارب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مصالح‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏سعادته‏ ‏فيجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتخلي‏ ‏عنه‏.‏
وتتحدث‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسم‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏كيفية‏ ‏تجنب‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏المزالق‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أرادت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏وذلك‏ ‏بألا‏ ‏تتدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏عمله‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏إثارتها‏ ‏لأسباب‏ ‏النزاع‏ ‏بينه‏ ‏وبين‏ ‏زملائه‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏, ‏وعدم‏ ‏دفع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أبعد‏ ‏من‏ ‏حدود‏ ‏إمكانياته‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏مغالاتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الطموح‏ ‏يوقع‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏فريسة‏ ‏للانهيار‏ ‏العصبي‏,‏وألا‏ ‏تختلق‏ ‏النكد‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏العوامل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقوض‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏السعادة‏ ‏الزوجية‏.‏
وذكرت‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏ألا‏ ‏تنسي‏ ‏إسعاد‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏تذكر‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏الصغيرة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏السرور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏وتملأ‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏انشراحا‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏تشارك‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏يمتعه‏ ‏وذلك‏ ‏بتضحيتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏تقاربهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الميول‏ ‏والأذواق‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏توفر‏ ‏له‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏يخلو‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏استشعر‏ ‏رغبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏نصيحة‏ ‏ذهبية‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏الزوجات‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏تمنح‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏وتجزل‏ ‏له‏ ‏الثناء‏ ‏والتشجيع‏ ‏وتعاونه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إبراز‏ ‏مواهبه‏ ‏والانطلاق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سجيته‏, ‏وتهون‏ ‏من‏ ‏شأن‏ ‏أخطائه‏, ‏وتكبر‏ ‏من‏ ‏فضائله‏*​


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل الموضوع وربنا يسمع منك والزوجة
( تدفع) زوجها الى الامام بس ياريت يكون فى سور ياما..........................
شكرا على الموضوع بجد جميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا وهام 
الزوجه بالكلمه الحلوه تدفع زوجها الى الامام 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا هابى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​​


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *جميل الموضوع وربنا يسمع منك والزوجة
> ( تدفع) زوجها الى الامام بس ياريت يكون فى سور ياما..........................
> شكرا على الموضوع بجد جميل*​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ​


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا وهام
> الزوجه بالكلمه الحلوه تدفع زوجها الى الامام
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا هابى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم​


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااااا
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> الموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااااا
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يابيشو​


----------

